# union force bindings with size 10 boots?



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Get the M/L they'll be fine. I'm in a size 9 BFB and I dont have my forces maxed all the way out. They'll fit no problem.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Union reccomends that their L/XL bindings be used on size 9+ boots, and yeah of course there is some overlapping the Medium size bindings work on those boots too. I use 10.5 boots and I found that with the medium bindings there wasnt enough ratchet strap left after i cranked it down. 

Since you say you cant find them in a store order online from a place with a good exchange policy. I guess with a size 10 you will be fine in the medium but there's a reason they say sizes 9+ can fit in the large, all depends on the boot. Id rather have a little room to work with than be on the bleeding edge of having my bindings fit over my boots.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

yeaa i guess im gonna find out on friday i already ordered everything. ill let you guys know how it goes im pumped ! i will be hittin the slopes up right after i get some bud and my setup juuust right :laugh:


----------



## detailwun (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey ! can you please tell us if M/L works well on size 10 boots ? I have recently bought Union Forces SL M/L and a pair of Nike Zoom DK size 9.5. The boots are a bit too small but and i might get a size 10 if i get rid of thi pair first.This 9.5 fits pretty well in the bindings after adjusting them properly but i am not sure how great will size 10 do. I am also concerned about how big should the baseplate be to assure full support.should i have heel and toe overhand over the binding ? I'm a bit of a newbie when it comes to this. 

Thank you !!!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I fit my 10.5 kaiju in M/L contact pros no problem. Heel cup is set to 2 and straps arent maxed out.


----------



## detailwun (Feb 28, 2012)

Ah, ok... but how's the baseplate? Can you feel is too small and you would do better with L/ XL ?A bit of Heel/Toe overhang on the binding is a bad thing? 
I find very few info or nothing about this searching on google. Thank you


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

DO NOT GET THE MEDIUM/LARGES!!

i have size 10 boots and 2012 union forces..the medium/larges get completely maxed out and you can barely get the bindings to ratchet...if you get the large,x/l then they will fit, but youre going to have to adjust the binding straps the other way and youre going to come close to maxing them out tightening them down. honestly, for size 10, i dont recommend these bindings. thats the worst size boot for them, and the toe cap is going to slip off CONSTANTLY because with the m/l itll be too small and wont ratchet and the l/xl will be too big and wont ever get tight enough. i will def be buying new bindings next season. also, they have about 15 days on them and the ankle strap is tearing, the acid green heel cup is ALLLLLL kinds of torn up, and the padding on the highback is falling apart. def disappointed with these


----------



## detailwun (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks for your answer Eastside, but i have purchased a pair of Union Force SL size M/L few weeks ago, as i said. I have them allready in my room  My 9.5 Nike fits well, but i'm about to get the size 10, that's why i was concerned. My heelcup isn't maxed out, neither the toe strap or the baseplate extension ( i don't know how is it called exactly). I guessthey will fit fine, my main concern was if i loose any amount of performance, maxing out the binding's adjustments, and having my heel/ toe overhanging a little bit more than most riders boots do.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

ooh..maybe your boot's footprint is slightly smaller than mine was but i literally had to crank down HARD just to get one ratchet to click when i used the m/l's. you shouldnt lose any performance maxing out the adjustments as long as you feel that they hold your foot in safely, but in my opinion, id rather have them maxed out going the other way....id rather have way too much adjustability than almost none at all.. at least now i know these are clamped down hard with the l/xl's. the upside is you probably wont have the toe cap issues i do.


----------



## detailwun (Feb 28, 2012)

i feel bad for you, most union force users haven't complain about the problem you're having. I understand and i hate being a particular case  Yeah i guess, i will not have the same problem because the difference between 9.5 and 10 isn't huge.
Thanks !


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

no prob, and yea...i think im going to go back to cartels or maybe some rk30's next season...union is overhyped imho. these bindings are nothing special really..


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

I've got the '09 xl's with 9.5 tm-two's. I would almost ratchet to the last notch on the ladder strap. I changed mounting holes on the straps and now have a few left.


----------



## yojimbo (Feb 24, 2011)

I've got the 2011 Union Forces in M/L with size 10 32 Boots.

From my limited experience, 32 boots have a big bulky foot-print, but the Forces allow plenty of room for adjustment.

My only complaint is the toe-strap which pinches the sides of my 32 boots' wide toe-box a bit instead of completely cradling it.

I went for the M/L because of the narrow waist of my board. Sometimes I wonder how a L/XL size would change the feel of my set-up, but I'm happy with the bindings I have, and would choose the same size if given the chance again.

However, because the toe-strap pinches, the ratchets freeze up in extreme cold, and it's a heavy binding, I won't be purchasing the Forces anymore.

peace!


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

all you guys complaining about union must be retards, i've been rocking union for years and have zero problems.. most size 10 boots will not fit well into a m/l union, just get the l/xl and adjust it where you want.. size 10 32-boot fits perfectly into a l/xl binding on the smallest setting, and i can tell you positively that a size 10 32-lashed will absolutely NOT fit into a size m/l force sl with the heelcup maxed out, why would anyone want to stuff a boot into a binding like that is beyond me... if you ever ride powder and you have ANY ice buildup, you'll be sitting on the hill chipping ice off your baseplate so you can get your boot into your binding, while your buddies rip up all the pow.. just find a binding that works for your boot, don't knock down a binding just because you're too retarded to figure out the sizing or the adjustment.. sorry but most people that i've run into that bitch about equipment and how shitty it is, more often than not it's user error, blaming the equipment is a cop out, union makes a quality product and stands behind it.. :thumbsdown: to the haters.


----------



## detailwun (Feb 28, 2012)

huckfin said:


> all you guys complaining about union must be retards, i've been rocking union for years and have zero problems.. most size 10 boots will not fit well into a m/l union, just get the l/xl and adjust it where you want.. size 10 32-boot fits perfectly into a l/xl binding on the smallest setting, and i can tell you positively that a size 10 32-lashed will absolutely NOT fit into a size m/l force sl with the heelcup maxed out, why would anyone want to stuff a boot into a binding like that is beyond me... if you ever ride powder and you have ANY ice buildup, you'll be sitting on the hill chipping ice off your baseplate so you can get your boot into your binding, while your buddies rip up all the pow.. just find a binding that works for your boot, don't knock down a binding just because you're too retarded to figure out the sizing or the adjustment.. sorry but most people that i've run into that bitch about equipment and how shitty it is, more often than not it's user error, blaming the equipment is a cop out, union makes a quality product and stands behind it.. :thumbsdown: to the haters.


I could not test the boots before i bought them, and i picked up a 9.5 nike zoom dk instead of a 10. For that 9.5 i chose M/L. I am unlucky being on the border between sizes, and now i must patiently wait and see if the size 10 fits well into the same M/L union Force SL i have. Most peeps said it should be just fine , and i wont find any trouble. I am almost sure it's gonna be fine, they used to fit ok on my 9.5 not maxing out anything.Thanks for your advice, i would have tested before purchase if that was possible. Have a sunny day !


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

detailwun said:


> I could not test the boots before i bought them, and i picked up a 9.5 nike zoom dk instead of a 10. For that 9.5 i chose M/L. I am unlucky being on the border between sizes, and now i must patiently wait and see if the size 10 fits well into the same M/L union Force SL i have. Most peeps said it should be just fine , and i wont find any trouble. I am almost sure it's gonna be fine, they used to fit ok on my 9.5 not maxing out anything.Thanks for your advice, i would have tested before purchase if that was possible. Have a sunny day !


when you say most people, you most likely mean most people on the internet, and i hate to tell you but most people on the internet don't know what the hell they are talking about.. if you call union and ask them, they will give you info, don't trust the word of someone based on their forum post count, me included.. call the manufacturer, call more than one authorized dealer. i could pick up the phone right now, call two or three shops and can almost guarantee i'd get multiple different answers to these questions.. if you don't follow these simple little rules, every time you go to buy new gear it's going to be a gamble and you'll never know if you're riding the right equipment that works for YOU, what works for someone else that is handing out supposed solid advice almost never works for the guy they are giving the advice to, do as much of your OWN research as you can. good luck.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

we MUST be retarded for having our own opinions. in my opinion, my 2009 cartels are way better quality in every area than the forces. had they made the cartels in lime green, the forces would be gone already


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

East§ide said:


> we MUST be retarded for having our own opinions. in my opinion, my 2009 cartels are way better quality in every area than the forces. had they made the cartels in lime green, the forces would be gone already


Thats why you never buy gear for how it looks. Secondly. I noticed in a pic you have posted on a thread that your pants are tucked into the binding. Thats why they dont fit correctly. Bindings are meant to hold your boot. It will fit ten times better if you dont have the strap over your pants and have them tucked into your highback.

Just a thought


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

well i bought the forces based on all the hype around here..the acid green was just a plus. in retrospect i wouldve gone differently.. and yea they are tucked into the bindings in the pic, but normally i dont do that...those pants are just super baggy...still, that doesnt explain anything about the toe cap..if anything, itd make the boot stick out slightly further which would make you think the toe cap would ratchet down harder..but nope


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

East§ide said:


> we MUST be retarded for having our own opinions. in my opinion, my 2009 cartels are way better quality in every area than the forces. had they made the cartels in lime green, the forces would be gone already


so you continue to ride a poor quality binding(your opinion) because it looks good and is hyped online? thanks for illustrating my point perfectly...


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

no, i continue to ride a poor quality binding because i paid 200$ for them and there's like 3 days left on the season..why bother switching all my setups? i still love my evo with the forces, i just despise the toecaps. at this point, theyre so beat up i dont care about hurting them anymore..so why not just keep riding them and invest in new ones in the offseason?


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

East§ide said:


> no, i continue to ride a poor quality binding because i paid 200$ for them and there's like 3 days left on the season..why bother switching all my setups? i still love my evo with the forces, i just despise the toecaps. at this point, theyre so beat up i dont care about hurting them anymore..so why not just keep riding them and invest in new ones in the offseason?




i have a extra set of 2012 toe straps if you want them, they cure the toe issues on the older versions.. let me know.

pm me your address if you're interested and will use them.

danny


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

see..this is where im confused..i bought 2012 forces..or, i thought i did. the box says 2012. are your toe caps different? i sincerely appreciate it and id definitely use them, but i dont want to waste your time if theyre the same as the ones i have? so confusing lol


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

If you have the lime forces they are definitely 2012. I actually think that toe strap is worse than the 2010 forces. If the toe strap is a big issue and not fitting your boots frankenstein it with a burton cap strap or ride toe strap.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i was debating stealing the toe caps off of my cartels..theyre fantastic, big leather bulky ones..but im lazy and never got around to it..but yea, the straps are worse than the ones on my girlfriends $120 burton freestyles or whatever..by far


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

black = new style
blue = old style


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

New toe straps blow the old ones away. They cap perfectly.


----------

